# Need a new piece



## BirdMan (Sep 19, 2011)

New here, and recently getting back to hunting basics and picking up the slingshot again. I would like my next one to be aluminum and and be able to use off the shelf tubes like trumarks. Whats out there? Right now Im looking at the Milbro UK Senior hunter, and will probably pick that up if nothing else pleases my eye.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

buy one from one of the vendors in this forum. they make much better slingshots than anything that is manufactured . I started buying a gamekeeper blank, that i finished myself, and I never looked back,.. also slingshots.ws makes beautiful exotic wood slingshots at such a low price. look around here before you think to buy .


----------



## BirdMan (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there a list of vendors? Also only looking for aluminum frame. wood grips is cool, but definitely want aluminum frame.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

BirdMan said:


> Is there a list of vendors? Also only looking for aluminum frame. wood grips is cool, but definitely want aluminum frame.


http://slingshotforum.com/forum/9-vendors-corner/


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have that very slingshot from them in brass. It comes with 6mm square rubber and shots nice once it is broken in. I hear it last a long time. Got about 600 shots on the rubber now and it shows no signs of wear. The owner is on this forum and goes by the handle Hoganscasting. I may have it spelled wrong. 
Wayne


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes there is a list under general and it is pinned to the top.


----------



## BirdMan (Sep 19, 2011)

orcrender said:


> I have that very slingshot from them in brass.


Does it look like it would work with tube bands?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Aluminum frame that shoots trumark tubes huh ... personally. I would go with a trumark, or even better a chief AJ quick point. Those are great slingshots.


----------



## BirdMan (Sep 19, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Aluminum frame that shoots trumark tubes huh ... personally. I would go with a trumark, or even better a chief AJ quick point. Those are great slingshots.


Already have that "style". Looking for a milbro like style frame.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Milbros are the way to go


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You cant beat Milbroproshot, Pete does great work and is as far from being a mass produced slingshot as you can get, they are works of art and made with great care...pretty much any fork will shoot tubes depending on how you attach them some are better at it than others, if you have any questions I would contact Pete he's a member and a great guy to do business with. His milbro frames are top notch, but if you're only used to shooting american style frames there is a bit of a learning curve


----------



## BirdMan (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

BirdMan said:


> Is there a list of vendors? Also only looking for aluminum frame. wood grips is cool, but definitely want aluminum frame.


Hi Bird man take a look at my web site or uk ebay think you will find what your looking for www.milbroproshotuk.com all the best Pete


----------



## BirdMan (Sep 19, 2011)

Whats the average ship time to the states? Im sold on the senior hunter.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BirdMan said:


> Whats the average ship time to the states? Im sold on the senior hunter.


I've shipped lots to the States,average is 7 to 10 days sometime less than 7 days and occasionally more than 10 days


----------

